# Dinosaur eel



## sweetgtx (Jan 5, 2006)

Just bought a D. eel (2) and are these aggressive and how big do they get? Got 2 so maybe they'll get it on







, and have babies.

Anybody have 1 of these?


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a couple... they arn't agressive unless the fish is small enough to fit into its mouth. they get pretty big (around 12 inch i think) mine go nuts for frozen krill.


----------



## TheAntiEggroll (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome to the board fellow n00b. First off what you have yourself there is a Senegalus Polypterus or Senegal Bichir (Dinosaur Eel seems to be the common name at your local Petco or Petsmart). Everything Kudos said is correct and they are certainly wonderful fish. How big is your tank because Bichirs CAN be aggressive towards their own kind if not provided enough space and/or hiding spots.


----------



## sweetgtx (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome, I have them in a 45 gallon with my ATF, one of them is maybe 2" and the other one is about 4-5", when I picked him up at the store he was eating some remains of a fish. I have had a tiretrack eel and had a problem of him getting out of the tank, Am I going to have this problem with these eels? Plenty of hiding spots.


----------



## TheAntiEggroll (Jan 23, 2006)

venromb said:


> Welcome, I have them in a 45 gallon with my ATF, one of them is maybe 2" and the other one is about 4-5", when I picked him up at the store he was eating some remains of a fish. I have had a tiretrack eel and had a problem of him getting out of the tank, Am I going to have this problem with these eels? Plenty of hiding spots.


If you train him on floating dried food like I did mine you can always feed him anytime you want him out of the tank


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

no they will not bury themselves and will actually take food from your hand 
i feed mine krill by hand all the time they come up jump out and snatch it 
great personality they have and i had 2 now i have one they do tend to get mean to thier own kind


----------

